# This Years Congress Bills For Slaughter



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry, the format might get screwed up. The idea behind this is for students to form a mock congress round. This was my bill that I submitted.​-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Horse Slaughter​1
2
3 Be it enacted by this Student Congress assembled that:
4
5 Section 1: The United States Congress will establish a humane, legal Horse Slaughter Plant within the United 
6 
7 States Borders.
8
9 Section 2: All horses transferred over the borders to any separate nation must be accompanied by a microchip 
10
11 and approved passport with Owner’s verified contact information.
12
13 Section 3:  Horses that require permanent import to other nations must be accompanied by a License Of
14
15 Transfer approved by the Department Of Agriculture. 
16
17 Section 4: Humane Slaughter may be permitted in licensed facilities and permitted only to individuals with
18
19 a License to Slaughter.
20
21 Section 5:  Horse Slaughter may proceed on the conditions that all horses are Slaughter Livestock only, not
22
23 usable riding or working stock. All violators will be fined $5,000 for a first offense, and be have license 
24
25 removed for a second. If law is violated a third time, the person in question will be arrested.
26
27 Section 6: A tax to register horses will be issued an extra $5 to all fees to fund the project.
28
29 Section 7: This Bill will take effect January 1, 2011.
30
31



-------------------------------------------------------------------

Mnk, now let me elaborate on each section on how this helps slaughter. 

*Section 1* -They establish a humane plant within the borders, we get less demand for illegal slaughter and inhumane slaughter. The butchers will be certified with License to Slaughter and be schooled in the correct methods. Did you know shooting an animal between the eyes is more humane than the lethal injection? Cheaper and not damaging to the meat either. And there's no fear factor as the body shuts down so the meat will be better quality. I'm not saying there is actually a "Humane" way to slaughter, I'm just saying we can make it as painless as possible. *Humans were made to hunt and kill. We are made and designed to eat meat. *You hardly ever see someone call a cheetah inhumane for eating a baby gazelle. *I am not saying we are humane. I am saying we need to make it as painless as possible. Don't be jumping on my case now, alright?*

*Section 2 - *All horses that go over the border has to be transferred in a trailer, right? So if the border patrols stopped and checked for microchips, they can tell who they belong to and stop the illegal slaughter before they get out of US hands.

*Section 3 - *The horses that are being imported will have a license with owner signatures that say this horse is being sent to so-and-so and has permission to cross the US borders. See? This is an add-on to Section 2.

*Section 4 - **I am not suggesting we stop consuming horses. Although I will never do it, I know there are people that eat the meat daily in other countries and even in the US.* We can't just tell them "No you can't eat horse meat because we banned its production." How well do you think that would work? It would just move over seas and we could do nothing. We will issue licenses and use the most HUMANE METHODS POSSIBLE for the slaughter.

*Section 5 -* This just covers the fine for illegal, inhumane slaughter. There will be slaughter restrictions still but *this bill kills off the need to move horses over the borders for inhumane slaughter.* 

*Section 6 -* I know, more taxes! But do you have any idea how many horse registries are out there? If we added an extra $5 onto every participating registry we would have more than enough. Think about it....*The slaughter plants are still standing in the US! They just need to be put into use!*

*Section 7 - *I just covered the dat ein which it would need to take place. That gives us a little less than a year....well, it was 1.5 years when I wrote the bill and was competing with it.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


You guys like it? It has some flaws, I know.....It passed the congree 5/9 times competing. That's actually pretty good.....This was my first student congress bill I have ever written, and I didn't even show my coach until the day of competition and it passed I was extremely pleased with myself


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Very impressive! Some definite kinks to work out, but we need more people with your line of thinking. The key points made sense from an ethical view, and huge congrats that it passed competition!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks! I am so proud of it. I never wrote a congress bill before so it was a big thing, being a freshman 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

